#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > Health, Fitness and Hospitals in Thailand >  >  E-Cigarettes, Follow up

## Satonic

To those that are interested I just thought I'd share my experiences so far.

Well I'm 5 days in I haven't touched a cigarette at all. The first day I had cravings but the following days hardly any at all.

I was using the e-cigarette incorrectly, so once I got the hang of it on the 2nd day I knew this was a winner.

The change over was a lot easier than expected.

A few tips for those that are thinking about it...

Buy 2 flavours to start with. I really didn't like the flavour it came with but stuck with it to avoid going back to real smokes.

When you puff on it (this is where I went wrong) its not like a cigarette, you have to take long slow draws.

Breath the vapour into your mouth first, then into your lungs. Just breathing the vapour straight in was quite harsh.

I have found keeping the routine I had before has helped in getting used to the e-cig as a replacment, I still go outside when I use the e-cig as slowly breaking the routines I had before is part of giving up. On the first day I just stayed indoors and it didn't feel right. After a few days now I have got used to it and am only heading outside once or twice a day.

I ordered 16mg liquid to start with, and compared to the L&Ms I have been smoking it felt strong. I have ordered 11mg for my next batch, then hopefully drop to 6mg then 0  :Smile: 

I'm using about 1ml of liquid a day, so its costing me 10baht a day.

Im not sure if they will suit everyone but for me they are perfect. I honestly don't think i'll ever touch a cig again and its the first time I have felt like this. 

I'm starting the coughs now, I guess thats my lungs starting to heal and try and get out all the shit I have been putting in there.

Not smelling like an ashtray anymore, taste getting better already. I really happy with the way its going.

If anyone needs the info on where to buy, or where to restock e-liquids/parts etc feel free to pm me.

Cheers

----------


## sabaii sabaii

You had any weird dreams yet ?

----------


## Satonic

> You had any weird dreams yet ?


Now that you mention it SS yes my dreams have become much more vivid. I rarely remember my dreams but the past couple of days I have remembered them like real life events. Quite strange dreams too.

I never thought that the two things would be connected, you have just given me some food for thought!

Do you ask as you have experienced this too?

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Yea , I gave up once for 6 weeks and was waking up at night with cold sweats after some weird dreams :Smile:

----------


## Satonic

Just had a look on google and it seems to be a common side effect. I'm quite enjoying them!

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Try that Allen Car DVD, it's free and will give you the willpower when you hit a rough spot.

Good Luck Bud

----------


## Satonic

> Try that Allen Car DVD, it's free and will give you the willpower when you hit a rough spot.
> 
> Good Luck Bud


Thanks SS, going well so far and I'm determined not to fail this time. Have you started to try giving up yet?

----------


## dirk diggler

Allen Carr worked for me offshore. Only listened to half of it and slowly started again through drinking 6 weeks later. 

I'll be sure to do the whole thing when I go back to work.

----------


## toslti

The Allen Carr method did him fook all good Allen Carr - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Apart from his heirs' bank balances that is...

----------


## Bogon

> If anyone needs the info on where to buy, or where to restock e-liquids/parts etc feel free to pm me.


Was gonna PM, but thought by posting my questions here it might inform others and not block your inbox.
I've seen adverts for these e-ciggies, but don't really fully understand what they are/do.
So here are a few quick questions if you don't mind answering them.

1 - What the hell are e-ciggies?
2 - Where can I buy in Bangkok?
3 - How much to get fully started?
4 - How much for the refills? 
5 - Are they smokeless/omit no smell? You mentioned about e-smoking indoors.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Satonic

> Originally Posted by Satonic
> 
> If anyone needs the info on where to buy, or where to restock e-liquids/parts etc feel free to pm me.
> 
> 
> Was gonna PM, but thought by posting my questions here it might inform others and not block your inbox.
> I've seen adverts for these e-ciggies, but don't really fully understand what they are/do.
> So here are a few quick questions if you don't mind answering them.
> 
> ...


1 - Electronic cigarette - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Basically its a way of smoking but without inhaling any of the 4000 odd chemicals in cigarettes. Its basically propylene glycol, nicotine and flavoring that your inhaling. Apart from the nicotine all other 'ingredients' are of food safety standard.

2 - There are a few places in MBK that I'm aware of. I have ordered everything online. E-Cigarette Thailand Forum - Index
OVALE THAILAND - Where to buy
http://www.i-careless.com/

3 - I paid 2950 for the initial kit OVALE THAILAND - The eGo-T and then another 500 on e-liquid which should last me just over 2 months.

4 - http://www.i-careless.com/E_Juice/Dekang These are 100 baht per 10ml. I am using 1 ml a day.

5 - You breathe out a vapor, which is odorless. Depending on the liquid you choose the amount of vapor may vary. 

 I get about half the amount of vapor he is exhaling.

The taste is very much like a real cig, the nicotine hit may be slightly odd at first as it has a weak stinging effect on your tongue but it only took me a few hours to get used to that.

I hope that helps?

----------


## Bogon

Thanks for the quick response and handy info.
Sure it's gonna help me and others.

----------


## jandajoy

Are they legal in Australia?

----------


## Satonic

> Are they legal in Australia?


I haven't a clue, but they are not legal here in LOS  :mid:

----------


## astasinim

Thanks for the info

----------


## sabaii sabaii

I wonder how Loy Toy is getting on

----------


## Loy Toy

> I wonder how Loy Toy is getting on


Absolutely brilliant mate but I have to make one thing absolutely clear.

Although you are not smoking about 4,000 chemicals and other toxic shit you inhale when smoking normal cigarettes you are still taking in Nicotine therefore you are still an addict when using these E-Cigs.

Yes, no smelly clothes and hair, my morning cough has all but disappeared and my senses of smell and taste are improving but I am still an addict.

I went out with a mate last night and did smoke 2 normal cigarettes over about a dozen beers but have not touched one since and probably wont unless I am pissed up.

Larvidchr and I discussed the advantages with regard to E-CIgs and there are a lot but I think we both realize that the nicotine habit is going to be very hard to kick.

----------


## Satonic

> Originally Posted by sabaii sabaii
> 
> I wonder how Loy Toy is getting on
> 
> 
> Absolutely brilliant mate but I have to make one thing absolutely clear.
> 
> Although you are not smoking about 4,000 chemicals and other toxic shit you inhale when smoking normal cigarettes you are still taking in Nicotine therefore you are still an addict when using these E-Cigs.
> 
> ...


Yes loy toy, I completely agree. This is just the first step. But I am finding this 1 million times better than anything else I have tried.

With the e-cigs I can control the amount of nicotine in the liquid, and gradually break it down. I think that will be a lot easier to break it down over time as with an e-cig your still getting the flavour and smoking sensation.

I take my hat off to those who can go cold turkey, I'm not one of them. So to have moved onto a product, that has shown me that I can move on and change things and break certain habits will eventually end up with me using 0 mg of nicotine. I plan to drop a step each month. 3 months in total.

I feel a lot safer and confident this way as even if the vapour I'm inhaling has no nicotine I still get that smoking sensation which i'd say was 50% of my addiction in the first place.

Cheers

----------


## Loy Toy

> I feel a lot safer and confident this way as even if the vapour I'm inhaling has no nicotine I still get that smoking sensation which i'd say was 50% of my addiction in the first place.


Good for you mate and I feel a lot better health wise smoking this product.

At the end of the day even if you continue on with the E-Cigs long term it has to be a lot healthier then the dreaded weed and without inconveniencing others.

I have not done a breakdown on costs but I reckon this product will work out cheaper then smoking normal cigarettes.

----------


## Satonic

After the initial cost of buying the e-cig the juice is costing me 10 baht a day. 10ml - 100 baht. I use 1 ml a day.

And like you I feel a lot better. 

I have been thinking what if I can't quit the e-cigs? Well in answer to that, like I said the sensation and habit of smoking is 50% of it for me so even if I continued to use an e-cig with no nicotine I'd be over the moon.

And if I still continued to use it with nicotine, well I'm left with 1 of over 4000 toxins I'd usually be inhaling.

Right now I'm set on cutting it out all together, I guess only time will tell and I will update this thread. But after 5 days to be cigarette free I'm happy.

----------


## NANA99

jandajoy, yes they are illegal in Australia. 

The reason, if children get hold of the liquid, it could make them very ill or kill them.

That is what some woman from the government said on TV.

F..k we must be a smart lot of people in Australia, that means that all the chemicals we use around the house are safe for kids to drink.

And these idiots are controling our country.

----------


## Mad Hatter

> Yea , I gave up once for 6 weeks and was waking up at night with cold sweats after some weird dreams


"I could be bounded in a nutshell, and count myself a
king of infinite spacewere it not that I have bad dreams."
Hamlet Act 2, scene 2, 251259

----------


## patsycat

Can you use them on airplanes?  I usually chew the nicorette gum, which gives me nausea.

----------


## larvidchr

Pickel told me they are illegal in planes, but you could use them on the toilet if they can be brought on the plane?? - there is no smell and what comes out is just harmless vapor that disappears immediately.

I'm on no smoking regular cigs for just over one month now, and is down to only using the low nikotin fluid, it is no worse for your body than nikotin patches or the gum or the caffeine in your coffee.

The real dangerous effects of smoking comes from the tar and coal and other poisonous additives added by the tobacco companies, you inhale it ruining your lungs and the body's ability to absorb oxygen, none of that with the ecigs, so if you have smoked 30 - 40 years what is 6 months or a year to kick the habit completely using the ecigs!!

I used to smoke minimum 60 marlboro a day so apart from the initial investment of 3000 bath (so already breaking even after about 15 days) for the ecigs (eGo-T), so with the liquid it still for me works out massively cheaper than smoking on top if that had been a concern.

If this works for you no reason not to go ahead.

Good luck to you all trying to kick the habit.  :Smile:

----------


## dirk diggler

However, you can't look cool smoking an ecig, and every time someone sees you with one you're gonna have to explain yourself all. Over. Again.

----------


## larvidchr

^ What are you 15  :Smile:  who gives a shit  :mid: 


 :Cool:  :Shrug:

----------


## Satonic

Explaining to people is getting a little tedious, but saying no to people saying 'can I try?' is driving me nuts!

----------


## Loy Toy

> but saying no to people saying 'can I try?' is driving me nuts!


I have exactly the same problem.

Everyone who sees me smoking mine when I'm out wants to have a toke and fvcked if I know what diseases I'm going to pick up allowing them to do so.

----------


## Satonic

> Originally Posted by Satonic
> 
> but saying no to people saying 'can I try?' is driving me nuts!
> 
> 
> I have exactly the same problem.
> 
> Everyone who sees me smoking mine when I'm out wants to have a toke and fvcked if I know what diseases I'm going to pick up allowing them to do so.


Or how many non-smokers you will convert  :Smile:

----------


## larvidchr

> Originally Posted by Satonic
> 
> but saying no to people saying 'can I try?' is driving me nuts!
> 
> 
> I have exactly the same problem.
> 
> Everyone who sees me smoking mine when I'm out wants to have a toke and fvcked if I know what diseases I'm going to pick up allowing them to do so.


I don't think your risk level has increased significantly Mate   :sexy:   :mid:  :rofl: 

 :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

> Or how many non-smokers you will convert


Don't know how many I'm going to convert mate but these things do draw some attention.
Actually I'm pretty amazed how few bar girls smoke normal cigarettes and how much they appreciate not having smoke blown over them.



> I don't think your risk level has increased significantly Mate


STFU............................. :Smile:

----------


## Extreme Gape Lover

I've been smoke free for nearly a year now.  I went Cold Turkey, which is the best way.  The whole point is to stop Nicotine dependency, NO MORE NICOTINE !!  
Throw away the Patches, e-Cigs and Gum, set a date and just stop.  If you really want to quit, you will.
I used to think "How will I cope without Smokes"  "What about when I have a Beer"  "My life will be shit without smoking"  All bullshit.  LIFE IS SO MUCH BETTER WITHOUT SMOKING.
I have turned into an anti smoking Nazi and now dont even like being around smokers.  To me they look pathetic and weak.
I can smell them from a mile off, they stink.  My skin and hair look healthier, I can run for miles and I wont die a slow, agonising smoking related death.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

> I wont die a slow, agonising smoking related death.


No one on Teak Door wishes that on you PV  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Smile:

----------


## Satonic

> I've been smoke free for nearly a year now.  I went Cold Turkey, which is the best way.  The whole point is to stop Nicotine dependency, NO MORE NICOTINE !!  
> Throw away the Patches, e-Cigs and Gum, set a date and just stop.  If you really want to quit, you will.
> I used to think "How will I cope without Smokes"  "What about when I have a Beer"  "My life will be shit without smoking"  All bullshit.  LIFE IS SO MUCH BETTER WITHOUT SMOKING.
> I have turned into an anti smoking Nazi and now dont even like being around smokers.  To me they look pathetic and weak.
> I can smell them from a mile off, they stink.  My skin and hair look healthier, I can run for miles and I wont die a slow, agonising smoking related death.


We are both looking for the same result, just taking different roads to get there.

Like I said when I opened the thread, it was to give information to those interested in using e-cigarettes.

If I wanted to discuss cold turkey vs patches vs gum etc etc I would have said that.

Congratulations on giving up

----------


## larvidchr

> I've been smoke free for nearly a year now. * I went Cold Turkey, which is the best way.*  The whole point is to stop Nicotine dependency, NO MORE NICOTINE !!  
> Throw away the Patches, e-Cigs and Gum, set a date and just stop.  If you really want to quit, you will.
> I used to think "How will I cope without Smokes"  "What about when I have a Beer"  "My life will be shit without smoking"  All bullshit.  LIFE IS SO MUCH BETTER WITHOUT SMOKING.
> I have turned into an anti smoking Nazi and now dont even like being around smokers.  To me they look pathetic and weak.
> I can smell them from a mile off, they stink.  My skin and hair look healthier, I can run for miles and I wont die a slow, agonising smoking related death.


For you ....... EGL, some people also need a whipping to orgasm, each to their own.

Pure nicotine isolated is not the biggest health problem with smoking, it is all the shit that gets stuck in your lungs and the added dependency additives the cigarette company's mix in the tobacco and the paper, a pure tobacco Cigar don't give near the same dependency as chemically enhanced cigarettes for instance.

The nicotine isolated is not much worse than the stuff mixed in coca cola or coffee to keep you Dependant.

As soon as you stop smoking real cigarettes and use the ecig, you get all the same benefits like if you went cold turkey, your smell is restored, your breathing is improved and your lungs over some days empty of the shit you usually coughed up, of-cause the exercise is then to slowly decrease the use of the ecigs but that in my experience comes quite naturally, already after one month now I don't use the ecigs at night (used to wake up for a smoke) I go out for hours without the ecigs, before I always had to find a place to have a cigarette when we where out. etc. etc.

The main point is to quit the habit, whether people use hypnosis, acupuncture, nicotine gum, etc. is really completely unimportant as long as it works for them, just like the ones who insist on doing the guilty of sin penance and masochistic suffering bit, you know a bit like insisting on jumping out of a plane without a parachute, why soften the landing  :mid:  

Which ever way people succeed is just fine.

I am certainly not going to turn into a hysteric anti smoking nutter, plenty of poison out there in the air much worse than a bit of second hand smoking, those people are complete idiots on that issue just like most fanatics in all other areas be it religious or otherwise.

 :Smile:

----------


## sabaii sabaii

*Back on topic, I don't believe the only addictive substance in cigarettes is nicotine

Why do the Tobacco companies chuck in 4000 chemicals, to make them even more addictive IMO

I've tried the gum and still craved cigarettes.

I've gone cold turkey a few times, after I got past 3 days it became a lot easier, then I'd always hit a stumbling block at 3 weeks, but that was living with the EX who would drive a Saint to smoke

The cravings only last for a few minutes, when they come, but after 3 weeks I found those few minutes came about 15 times an hour, the barstards

The worst thing when giving up is meeting people who tell you they gave up for 10 years 

I did give up one thing though, I gave up giving up 

Gonna try again soon though, especially if UK Customs find the 1000 in my case 


*

----------


## Satonic

> Originally Posted by Satonic
> 
> So thats why I found your comment strange, why it was directed only at loy toy.
> 
> 
> He made several posts in a single thread and thus most know him well and would therefore present an easier source to relate to.
> 
> The thread was to demonstrate how effective the e cig is. Correct?


Not quite, it was to offer advice to those thinking of trying and offer help if they had any questions. But yes I guess it did demonstrate that I am finding it effective.

I have said before in another thread that I have tried a number of times to just quit, and I couldn't do it. Kudos to those who can, but I couldn't.

I know a lot of other people are in the same situation so there is the reason for the thread. After 17 years of smoking I have now gone the first and only smoke free 6 days of that time. So even if I am using a substitute I'm still happy with my progress.

----------


## Travelmate

I have smoked for 25 years.
It's different strokes for different folks.

substitute or no substitute does not matter, the end result need to be positive.

Quit smoking and remain a non smoker.

The more that does so, the better.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

I don't know if you've tried the Allen Carr method guys, but one thing he says is to pretend you have an angry green monster in your stomach, and when the cravings come, that is him. So what you are trying to do is deprive the monster and kill him

Sounds a bit naff eh, but when I tried the gum i would read those little pamphlets inside and it gives you a lift

----------


## Satonic

> I have smoked for 25 years.
> It's different strokes for different folks.
> 
> substitute or no substitute does not matter, the end result need to be positive.
> 
> Quit smoking and remain a non smoker.
> 
> The more that does so, the better.


Agreed, Congrats on quitting. Hopefully I will be smoke and substitute free within the next 6-8 weeks.

----------


## Satonic

> I don't know if you've tried the Allen Carr method guys, but one thing he says is to pretend you have an angry green monster in your stomach, and when the cravings come, that is him. So what you are trying to do is deprive the monster and kill him
> 
> Sounds a bit naff eh, but when I tried the gum i would read those little pamphlets inside and it gives you a lift


I downloaded his dvd, and I have heard great things about it. It works for an awful lot of people. I wasn't one of them I'm afraid. 

I have cut my nicotine down from 16mg to 11mg last night and I have noticed no difference so far, I'm not using the e-cig any more than normal so thats a good sign. I'll cut down to 6mg in a week or 2.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

I was thinking, like some have mentioned, ecigs look a bit naff down the boozer, sorry Larv

But imagine an e-Cuban Cigar, or an e-pipe or e-spliff or what about an e-crackpipe or e-bong down Soi Boiakau?

Good business opportunity there if anyone wants it :Smile:

----------


## Satonic



----------


## sabaii sabaii

^ I better cancel that patent then.

Still got the crackpipe though :Smile: 

Saying that if e-cigs are illegal in Thailand, I wonder what the penalty is

----------


## Satonic

> ^ I better cancel that patent then.
> 
> Still got the crackpipe though
> 
> Saying that if e-cigs are illegal in Thailand, I wonder what the penalty is


I'm wondering if a cop would even know what it was if he noticed you, they are not exactly common.

But I'm guessing 200 baht fine like most things or confiscation, but in reality I could never see that happening.

There are shops openly selling them.

Would be interesting to know the real facts though

----------


## dirk diggler

Many market stalls have them on display, but then vibrators are illegal in Thailand too.

The e-cigs tent to retail around 2,500 but get a haggle on as the market sellers buy them for 700baht.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

My friend thought an E-Fag was a gay robot

----------


## Rural Surin

> My friend thought an E-Fag was a gay robot


Gay online dating site.

----------


## SiLeakHunt

I used a hypnotist to help me quit 5 years ago, not touched one since..

Cheers

----------


## Travelmate

> I used a hypnotist to help me quit 5 years ago, not touched one since..
> 
> Cheers


Can you expand on that?
Once hypnotized you stopped immediately?
You lost all sensations? Nicotine cravings?

----------


## Satonic

I'd be interested to know that too, also was did this happen in Thailand with a Thai hypnotist?

----------


## dirk diggler

Anyone tried the laser treatment?

Stop Smoking Laser Therapy

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Not everyone can be hypnotised

You have to be gullible or a silly cnut  :Smile:

----------


## SiLeakHunt

> Originally Posted by SiLeakHunt
> 
> 
> I used a hypnotist to help me quit 5 years ago, not touched one since..
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Can you expand on that?
> ...


I was smoking 40 a day (more when I was on the piss) and for a while had been thinking it was time to quit. I found a proffesional looking hypnotist in the local yellow pages. Paid up my cash and sat with him for about an hour while he went on at me as I sat in his chair with my eyes shut. All through the process I thought "I wish he'd hurry up so I can go for a fag".


One hour later I left his office, threw my fags and lighter in a public bin and haven't touched one since.

I had the normal side effects of stopping smoking, sore throat, slightly bad temper, sore skin cravings for food, put on weight but haven't wanted a cigarette.

Mate of mine tried it with a different hypnotist, he lasted 6 days before he started again. For some it works others it doesn't.

Cheers

----------


## SiLeakHunt

> Not everyone can be hypnotised
> 
> You have to be gullible or a silly cnut


I'm both, although I've been reliably informed that "gullible" is no longer in the dictionary.

PS you don't fancy keeping my bank PIN number safe for me ?

Cheers

----------


## sunderlandstephen

Hope you make it
Be prepard for the odd craving for nicotine,it never truly leaves
I had a real bad craving after two years
A relative had one after ten

----------


## Satonic

> Hope you make it
> Be prepard for the odd craving for nicotine,it never truly leaves
> I had a real bad craving after two years
> A relative had one after ten


I'm doing fine so far. I'm using about 1ml of liquid a day, which is equal to the nicotine you would normally get from 3 - 5 cigarettes. I was smoking 20-30 a day before.

I do get the cravings for a real cig, normally only once a day to light up a real cig and its a strong craving. 

What I have done is left a bin outside, full of the last months worth of cigarettes and ash while I was smoking. It's got wet, got hot and stinks like death. A sniff on that gets rid of them cravings very very quickly.

Next week 6mg liquid, then 0mg  :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

> I'm doing fine so far. I'm using about 1ml of liquid a day, which is equal to the nicotine you would normally get from 3 - 5 cigarettes. I was smoking 20-30 a day before.


I'm also moving forward but do limit myself to a few normal cigs when having a beer.

I'm feeling a hell of a lot better and my cough has gone.

Step by step mate and all should be well.  :Smile:

----------


## Satonic

> Originally Posted by Satonic
> 
> I'm doing fine so far. I'm using about 1ml of liquid a day, which is equal to the nicotine you would normally get from 3 - 5 cigarettes. I was smoking 20-30 a day before.
> 
> 
> I'm also moving forward but do limit myself to a few normal cigs when having a beer.
> 
> I'm feeling a hell of a lot better and my cough has gone.
> 
> Step by step mate and all should be well.


Thats right LT. We all have our own ways of doing it. The important thing is we all get there in the end.

Taking 1, 2, 6, 12 months to finally quit is nothing in the grand scheme of things

Be strong mate  :Smile:

----------


## dirk diggler

ok, here's the deal:

You are not addicted to nicotine, that is impossible.

You are addicted to the motion of moving your hand towards your mouth for nothing more than something to do.

This is why smoking quitters get fat.

Put 20bht in a bottle every time you want to smoke and suck on a celery stick. Dont forget the mayo you fat coont.

----------


## monty1412

Dont know what all the fuss is about... Giving up smoking is easy..ive done it a thousand times... all too true unfortunately.
Moving to Thailand next month but let me give some rough economics  of this versus smoking costs in Australia currently and comparative to Thailand.

Pack per day Marlboro light smoker
Aussie cost per pack AUD 15.= 450 Baht/ day
Cost over three months ( 90 days) = 40,500 Baht

Thai cost per pack Baht 78
Cost over three months ( 90 days) = 7020 Baht

Cost of e-cig Kit = 4950 Baht plus 10 Baht/ day ( liquid)
Cost over three months ( 90 Days) = 5850 Baht

Over 12 months the e-cig kit cost is 8600 Baht versus actual smokes 28,470 Baht.

Everything I've seen here sounds like they are a winner and nicotine by itself (in moderate amounts) is actually a heart stimulant and not bad for you.

 The fact that you are not getting the rest of the crap in your lungs and system is the real bonus. What I cant ascertain from any of this is if their is any carbon monoxide involved in the vapour stream... I would imagine not as you are only volatilising a liquid and not actually combusting product as you do in real cigarettes.. this is a huge advantage as  CO really is a nasty as it pertains to your bloodstream.

 First thing Ill do when i get to Thailand apart from putting down my bags is to get this and start it up. Really like the concept that you can  decrease the nicotine content after a period of time and gradually wean..... yes yes there are those amongst us who will say well why not just cut down the number of cigarettes you have.. yes same effect but doesn't work for me.

I did try hypnotherapy and found that good but stupidly I did it at a time when i was going through moving out of the family home after 18 years and being sued by a former employer in the Supreme Court so lets say it wasn't the most stress free time I've ever had 

I also must say that its nice to read a stream of posts which are all supportive, helpful and courteous......Ill post up my first impressions of it when I get to LOS in a few weeks time. 
Good luck to all, next time i see a guy in a bar puffing on one of these I will have new found respect for him...
Cheers and happy vapours to all

----------


## monty1412

Just saw a post where someone is saying that " you are not addicted to nicotine.. that is impossible"

This unfortunately is not true.. nicotine is an alkaloid that has a dependance liability similar to heroin and cocaine ( other alkaloids)

Nicotine acts on several receptors in the body and decreases levels of a group of enzymes which control feel good natural neurotransmitters in the body.

Saying nicotine is not addictive is  like saying heroin or cocaine is not addictive. Simply not correct and misleading

----------


## keekwai

> However, you can't look cool smoking an ecig


You'll just have to wait until all the "cool" accessories come out. Like those flashing lights and crap people plug into their mobiles.

 :mid:

----------


## padova44

Giving up ciggies [or fags] is easy.  I went from 50 a day [when one could smoke in the workplace] to zero, no problemo. Your body is pissed, seriously pissed, when you deny it immensely potent nicotine.  So, you make your bod happy some other way.  I took up baking -- pies and cakes, night after night.  Sure I put on weight, lots of it, but once I was permanently uninterested in nicotine, I stopped baking.  
So, to repeat myself, make your body happy -- cans of disgusting soft drinks are better than lung cancer, so is brandy alexander pie.  The particulars are up to you, the technique works and IS FUN.

----------


## jocsum

I used the e-cigs about two years ago. I really enjoyed them, used them in airliner toilets, etc. Then there was a news article about them being illegal in Thailand, and back then you could not find them in Thailand. I also started having trouble in the sex department. I found out through the internet that these have an effect on some people. I stopped using them and lo and behold, my sex drive was replenished. It could just be me, but there are probably others out there that it has happened to also. They did help me for about 9 months though. And when I stopped using them, I was smoling a lot less.

----------


## robinyates

I tried the e cigarette but it did not work for me. I am addicted to the nicotine rush which I only ever got using the Nicorette nasal spray, not available in the Philippines

----------


## konini

I've been on the e-cigs for 3 months now.  I didn't want to stop smoking as I enjoy it, but I hate the smell.  I was a heavy smoker for more years than I like to think about and have a real ciggie once a week or so just to see if I want to go back - I don't, there really isn't any difference if you get the right tasting liquid.  I got my Ego-T from Ovale as mentioned in an earlier reply but their liquid is not to my taste.  Just been back to UK and stocked up on a lot from liberty-flights.co.uk. Very good service, cheap products and postage and they ship to Thailand, just ask them to put cosmetics or something on the pack for customs.  As I had 6 weeks between starting on them and going to the UK, I  decided to research and experiment.  The liquid is either Vegetable Glycerine or Propelyne Glycerine or a mix of the two with flavour; there should be no other ingredients except perhaps distilled water or pure grain alcohol to thin it down, and glycerine may be called glycol.  Both are available from pharmacy supply shops, as are menthol flakes.  VG gives you more vapour and PG gives you more throat hit; the exact ratio is a personal thing. I played around, got the exact brew for my taste then got a big bottle of unflavoured 50mg nicotine from UK so I can make my own liquid nic as strong or weak as I want very cheaply (be careful if you go down this route as it burns if you get it on your skin and can be fatal if enough is ingested or absorbed).  I also go outside (my husband complains if I don't) and I managed to 'smoke' on a plane (being discreet about blowing the vapour out down my teeshirt).  I was advised to put my ecig in my laptop bag with my cables and bits and bobs where it went through airport xrays unnoticed. My first smoke on a morning and the one after meals are with my fairly strong nicotine mix, the rest throughout the day and night are just glycerine. No nicotine, just the taste and the habit of putting something in my mouth and blowing smoke out.  I also bought a lot of different flavour concentrates from the same company in UK and have been experimenting with various fruity brews; I have found that they are nothing but novelty and I keep going back to menthol, although some people swear by the flavoured ones.  You can also get tobacco flavoured concentrates in various types (555, Golden Virginia, Marlboro, Turkish etc). Flavour of the month apparently is Red Bull, and yesterday on-line I saw fried bacon and roast beef!!!  Doubt I'll try them, but as they are all food grade I might buy some to experiment with in the kitchen.  As I smoked menthol, I also tried spearmint and peppermint which are nice for a change, but I always go back to the menthol flakes, with or without nicotine.  

Yes, there is a lot of explaining (I've got used to the odd looks now and don't feel the need to explain unless someone asks me) and I can't say I've had odd dreams, although there is a lot of very dry 'matter' in my nose.  White matter.  Strange, but better than smelling like a dirty old ashtray.  I *think* it makes my breath smell bad, but I'm not sure.  My husband just says anything is better than tobacco.

WARNING I've read that there are people using Ethylene Glycerine in place of Propelyne Glycerine because it's cheaper.  This is BAD stuff.  It's one of the key ingredients in anti-freeze.  I won't buy anything locally as I don't want to die or get sick.  The VG I use is food grade (BP) and PG is pharmacological grade (USP) and they come from a pharmacy supply shop in Chiang Mai.  You should be able to get the VG from any pharmacy or maybe supermarket, you may have to order the PG from your local pharmacy.  The flavours (which are really just food flavours that you use in baking, but don't use 'extract' from the supermarket as it has oil in it meaning your atomiser won't last long) and unflavoured nicotine I bought are from a company in UK where there are strict laws on such things so I know I'm 100% safe.  Be very careful buying anything locally, especially on markets or from a bloke in the pub.  Ovale is a big company and I'm sure it doesn't want to kill it's customers, and if you like the taste of their liquids you'll be OK (but their liquid is very expensive).  Try mixing your own without nicotine.  It costs very little and there are loads of sites on-line with recipes.  Someone who tried one of my fruity concoctions said it's just like a shisha pipe that they use in the Middle East. I also have an Australian passport and have found that in Aus, e-cigs are legal and the liquid is too as long as it doesn't contain nicotine.  Someone told me that you can buy the liquid at Tesco in Malaysia, but there are lots of English and US companies where it is regulated and you know for sure that it isn't poison.

Hope this has helped, and if anyone want to know anything else, feel free to ask.  I have (without trying) converted no fewer than 6 people to using these and all are off the cigarettes altogether.  I should put myself on commission!  I have to say that I tried one of those poncey little ecigs that look like a regular cigarette and all I can say is don't bother.  The big ones are the only way to go.

----------


## Satonic

Great post Konini.

A lot of valuable information there, thanks for taking the time to post.

I agree with you that making sure you get a decent e-cig to start with like the ego-t is vital. Who know whats in the ones they sell cheap on the markets. They may not work properly too leaving you thinking all e-cigs will be useless.

I have just started to look into the pg-vg mixes. Im starting with a 80/20 mix. Gives a good TH and a lot of vapour. Any more vg may block up the atty as its quite thick.

The clear runnier liquids I have found much better than the darker thicker ones. (although I have somewhat limited experience  :Smile:  )

The ovale liquid is OK but v expensive. I used the TXS, which at first I didn't like but its starting to grow on me.

The dekang liquids I have tried are Coke, Cherry, Caramel and blueberry.

Coke isn't to my liking, cherry has quite a weak flavour. Caramel is nice as it tastes a bit like sweet cigarettes I remember smoking on a trip to Spain. The blueberry is great, by far my favourite so far.

I wanted to try the red bull, but the supplier I use here only has it at 0mg and I'm not yet at that stage.

I will look into mixing myself once I get through all the liquid I have at the moment.

With the website you quoted would it get taxed as it come through customs? Also if the was to open it up and seen to be e-liquid do you think it would be confiscated?

----------


## Gerbil

Hmmm..... Might get one of the cigar models. Might help me to reduce my consumption of Cubans which is getting a bit expensive  :Sad:

----------


## konini

> Great post Konini.
> 
> A lot of valuable information there, thanks for taking the time to post.


You're welcome.  I re-emphasise the good quality e-cig.  The first one I  bought was no more than a toy and if it hadn't been for a friend  letting me try his Ego-T I would have written them off as a very lame  idea and definitely not worth bothering with.   

As for your mixing, if you're finding the PG too thick, thin it down a little with medical grade alcohol.  You can also use this to clean your atty - soak it for 15-20 minutes to strip it clean it before rinsing through (both ways) with lots of warm water then 24 hours standing to dry completely.  It doesn't tell you to do it in the instructions, but I got the tip from forums where a lot of people are doing it, particularly those using dark liquids or coffee flavours which are particularly bad for clogging atty's up.  I got the alcohol from the same pharmacy supplier, but I've read that some people use vodka where they can't get it easily in their country.

I thought the Dekang liquids (got 2 free with my e-cig) were worse than the Ovale, but it's all personal taste.  As for importing, the flavours will be easy - small 5ml bottles in a jiffy bag worth a couple of pounds each.  The nicotine would would definitely be confiscated as it's illegal.  It comes in 250ml and 500ml plastic shatterproof bottles.  I brought mine back in my suitcase, but the people at Liberty Flights are very nice and if you asked I'm sure they'd put 'cosmetics' or something on the package.  At a push, they might take the label off the bottle in case it was opened.  Can't say for sure, but I'm sure they would if you wrote them a nice email explaining the situation they would accommodate, or if they find that unacceptable (as it is a poisonous substance and probably illegal to remove labels), they might be persuaded to put a price tag or something over the bit of the label that says 'nicotine'.  There wouldn't be a customs declaration form unless you are importing huge amounts of anything - just a green sticker with what the package contains and usually the value.  I've never had a problem with anything being brought in as long as the label doesn't incriminate me or have too high a value on it.  GBP 8.75 is a good price, it's not rounded off so it MUST be honest   ;-) 

If I were you I'd try with just flavours and glycerine before wasting nicotine.  I didn't think I'd like it, but about 90% of my consumption now is nicotine-free.  And if your pre-mixed cherry isn't strong enough for you, I suggest you get some concentrate and add a few drops at a time until you get it right.  If you don't want to wait for delivery, most supermarkets and all bakery supply shops sell cherry flavour for cakes and biscuits, but DON'T get cherry extract - get immitation cherry flavour because of the oil content in extracts.  I've found that I like apple and strawberry the best, by themselves and mixed together, but I've still got a lot of different combinations to experiment with.  If you google  				ejuce_calculatorv13.xls you can download the latest version of a calculator with all the combinations of PG/VG and amounts of flavour needed for different tastes.  I downloaded it, but just experimented without looking.  It probably would have saved a few mistakes, but I only make about 2ml at a time, and if all else fails a few menthol flakes dropped in and it's just good old menthol so not wasted.  Even people who don't smoke menthol cigarettes like the menthol flake mix, so give it a go.

It would be good to let everyone know how you get on with importing - I've got enough to last me for months, and will have people coming out to visit, but I'm sure people will want to know if ordering goes smoothly.

Finally, I would suggest you (and everyone else) get a couple of spare atty's.  I've only had die so far, but got an extra 2 when I was down to only one just in case.  I think they're 500 baht each from Ovale (cheaper than in UK), well worth the safety net as I don't want to fall off the wagon.

----------


## konini

> Hmmm..... Might get one of the cigar models. Might help me to reduce my consumption of Cubans which is getting a bit expensive


You can get Cuban and a few other different cigar flavours.  Not my thing, but I'm told they are very good.

----------


## Loy Toy

Fantastic info konini and welcome to the forum.  :Smile:

----------


## Satonic

I have 3 attys, they are 350 baht each for the ego-t from where I order.

I may drop Liberty Flights an email to see what they suggest. I have through digging found a Thai website advertising 60ml 12 or 24 mg PG & VG. No nicotine PG/VG is pretty easy to get hold of and so are the flavourings.

Im using about 1ml a day.

Just a quick look over the figures and to make 100ml of liquid mixing myself would cost me about 650 baht and thats just using one flavour and then there is the possibilty of me messing up the mix and maybe wasting a lot of it.

To order 100ml from dekang would cost me 1000 baht. 10 x 10ml and I could specify flavours and strengths. Actually I have found one site selling them on at 70b each but I haven't ordered from them yet.

I'm not quite sure if its worth it just yet to save my self a few hundred baht. If I ordered from dekang its already in Thailand so no need to worry about customs. Delivered to my door within 24-48hrs.

How much liquid do you use per day Konini?

----------


## keekwai

You guys really are starting to sound like junkies.  :rofl:

----------


## FrontlineTeddy

This a very informative thread.  I have quit off and on using the patch.  I have had bad nightmares if I forget to take them off before I go to bed.  There are other side effects also, but minimal.  I believe I have to try the e-cigs.  Thanks for all the advice.

----------


## Rural Surin

> You guys really are starting to sound like junkies.


Reformed cultist.....their dogma changes as the fashions do.
Tomorrow. Amway.

----------


## konini

I agree, we do sound like junkies! 

I'm going through at least 10ml of juice per day, but most of it is just glycerine so I'm not concerned.  On the costs, I didn't really take into account, I purchased on the basis that I'd rather I know where the liquid comes from and that they're safe.  However, it's probably worth doing the maths.  Liberty Flights has an almost permanent 10% discount (banner at the top of the page gives you the code to use at checkout) so 500ml unflavoured nicotine in a PG or VG suspension costs GPB 45 or 2,200 baht.  However, this is 50mg nicotine, far too strong for anyone.  Even a heavy smoker would cut it with 50% VG or PG to give 25mg stregnth, cutting it by 50% again would give 12.5mg which is what most people smoke.  This works out at 550 baht plus whatever the cost of pharmacy bought glycerine - I got a 1 litre bottle of each and honestly can't remember how much it cost, but not much.  If you're talking of going to 6mg for lights you'd cut it by 50% again.  That would equate to 275 baht for your nicotine PG or VG mix plus not much more again for your pharmacy bought PG or VG to cut it.  And that's for 500ml!!!!  Thankfully, they sell it in 125ml bottles too, as if you don't use much nicotine it will last a long, long time.  Add flavouring at GBP 3 per 5ml or menthol flakes so cheap locally they're almost free (I bought a box which will last me for several years - it was the only size they had) or if you've found a local supplier of concentrated flavour add whatever that costs, and unless I'm missing something it has to work out a lot cheaper.  As far as customs go, I can't see it being a problem but I'm fortunate in that I go back to UK every year and know lots of people who are coming and going - very few people will mind getting something delivered to their house and sticking into their suitcase (along with the PG Tips, Atora, dried peas, Ariel Stain Remover and whatever else I forgot to pick up).

On making up 100ml of only one flavour, there is a better way.  All you need is a supply of very cheap small plastic bottles and a 5ml syringe with a blunt needle.  This way you can accurately measure out 2ml of your PG/VG mix and keep adding drops of flavour until you get the taste you want, then if you want you can go on to make more using the same quantities, or start a new experiment.  You must keep very good records on what works and what doesn't for this to be of any use. From experience, it tastes better fresh, so keep on making small batches rather than a big one that will last you a month.  It's become a bit of a hobby for me (as you can tell), although I always go back to menthol.  I have one menthol flake mix so strong it blows my head off and has no nicotine; it's nice once a day and really cleans the sinuses!

I think I remember you commenting that you still get cravings - use those cravings to 'smoke' flavoured glycerine without nicotine.  The craving may not be the nicotine, you may be missing (or craving) the action of puffing and blowing out smoke.  For me that's the case anyway and it does the trick.  I'd be interested where you get your attys for 350 baht - are they genuine?  That's something else I found you have to watch out for in my never-ending research.  The sellers in UK and US state clearly that they are non-genuine if they are, in Thailand consumer law isn't so strict.  I've heard mixed reports on how well the non-genuine ones perform and how long they last.  

Hope it helps.

----------


## Satonic

Wow thats a lot of juice per day! Are you going through attys quickly then?

The attys are from Ovale through one of thier approved distrubuters. Same place I bought the original ego-t kit. _see post #11_

They sell 2. One is An ego-t atty 700b, the other ego-t (TAWA) atty 350b. The same as what the kit originaly comes with.

OVALE THAILAND - Product

They are both made to exactly the same specifications. The only difference is the 700b atty comes with a warranty of 30 days.

I am yet to have a problem with an atty, I blow them out each night, and a rinse under the tap after a week.

I think i'll take your advice and order a small bottle of non-nicotine liquid and see how I get on with that when the cravings hit. 

I have a friend coming over to see me early September so I may order the bits I need to his address in the UK and get him to carry it over. I'm not too sure I want to risk using the postal service on goods like these.

----------


## konini

> Wow thats a lot of juice per day! Are you going through attys quickly then?
> 
> The attys are from Ovale through one of thier approved distrubuters. Same place I bought the original ego-t kit. _see post #11_


I've only had one atty die on me so far and I work them very hard - it was the 'expensive' one that came with the starter kit and it died while still under warranty so not a problem.  Oddly enough I haven't had a problem with the TAWA, but as I wanted a spare battery as well as spare atty's just in case, I decided it was probably going to work out cheaper to buy another starter kit whist in UK, GBP 40 from Liberty Flights, both atty's full 30 day warranty.  I tested them both straight away - one was dead on arrival and was replaced within 2 days. As a bonus, I have a spare charger again just in case.   I've gone through about 4ml today already, but only maybe half a ml with nicotine (although that was 36mg so gave me a good hit of it to start the day).  I honestly think that I could go with no nicotine at all, but on a psychological level I would probably be thinking about it all day if I weren't having a little bit.  And as I stated earlier, I never wanted to stop smoking, I just wanted to stop smelling like a dirty old ashtray.

----------


## ribblerat

Well personally , i'm going to just go cold Turkey , all ready into the first 24 hrs and feel like crap !! Just like having the flu , loads of crap coming up from the chest, nose is full of it , hopefully this will wear off within the next 24-48 Hrs .. 
It is the first time that i have tried to give up since taking up the filthy habit when i was twelve or thirteen and am now 49 so i am expecting a rough ride and to be feeling totally shite for the next few weeks... 
Good luck with your own detox gentlemen , i'm determined to do this just to feel healthier and to finally stop smelling like a stale ashtray if anything ..

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Good luck to all the giver-uppers on here.

----------


## hillbilly

My wife and daughter have been on my ass big time as of late about my smoking and coughing. Will see...

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> My wife and daughter have been on my ass big time as of late about my smoking and coughing.


Good. Give it up mate. You know what happened to BG & Props. Do you want your daughter to see her father suffer like that?

----------


## keekwai

Any e-cigs and supplies available in Pattaya? It's a lot closer to me than BKK.

----------


## keekwai

> Originally Posted by jandajoy
> 
> 
> Are they legal in Australia?
> 
> 
> I haven't a clue, but they are not legal here in LOS


Hang on! Is that a typo? Are they legal here or what?

----------


## SiLeakHunt

Quitters never win and winners never quit !

----------


## Satonic

> Any e-cigs and supplies available in Pattaya? It's a lot closer to me than BKK.


No they are not legal here, Thailand banned them a while back.

In regards to buying one no need to go to patts or BKK. On the first or second page of this thread are the details of where to buy online. Delivered to your door within 48hrs.

If you need any specific info regarding ordering let me know.

----------


## Rigger

> No they are not legal here, Thailand banned them a while back.


But you can still buy them at many shopping centers and bars

----------


## 037981

they are also band in Australia but you can still buy them I grew up around smokers my whole family and all of my friends and I have never had an urge to smoke it's strange

----------


## keekwai

> In regards to buying one no need to go to patts or BKK. On the first or second page of this thread are the details of where to buy online. Delivered to your door within 48hrs


No credit card. Unless they can handle ATM or Bank deposits. I'm going up to Patters this weekend anyway. I could make a further trip to Bangkok.

I noticed an address in the OVALE site in BKK as "4th floor MBK Centre" (Mr Por) Anyone know what shop it is on the 4th floor ... and if they are available there with no hassles. (Seeing as they are illegal)

----------


## Satonic

> Originally Posted by Satonic
> 
> 
> In regards to buying one no need to go to patts or BKK. On the first or second page of this thread are the details of where to buy online. Delivered to your door within 48hrs
> 
> 
> No credit card. Unless they can handle ATM or Bank deposits. I'm going up to Patters this weekend anyway. I could make a further trip to Bangkok.
> 
> I noticed an address in the OVALE site in BKK as "4th floor MBK Centre" (Mr Por) Anyone know what shop it is on the 4th floor ... and if they are available there with no hassles. (Seeing as they are illegal)


No credit card needed. They give you their bank account number and name, and you transfer the money to them via the ATM or if you have online banking. All you need is a Thai bank account, or know someone with a Thai bank account.

On the ovale list, its a Mr.Singha I deal with, I think he is the first name on the list.

If you did want to visit them, I believe their phone numbers are listed so just get a Thai friend (presuming you don't speak Thai and they speak no English!) to give them a call to see if they have what your looking for and ask where exactly they are located.

Sorry I cant help with that, have never visited any in person.

----------


## keekwai

I just signed up to the forum E-Cigarette Thailand Forum - Index .. but for the life of me I can't see any links to online ordering. (Using Google Translate) What's the secret?

----------


## Satonic

> I just signed up to the forum E-Cigarette Thailand Forum - Index .. but for the life of me I can't see any links to online ordering. (Using Google Translate) What's the secret?


Ok, thats the guy I ordered from, and here is the page of the item I ordered/

Ovale Ego-T by Joyetech 

If you scroll about half way down that page you will see his phone number and bank details. You have to give him a call, no online ordering I'm afraid. I spoke to him in Thai so not sure if he speaks English but he handled my order very well.

This website icareless online store | OVALE Elips | iMIX | Dekang | E-Cigarette | E-Juice | E-Liquid | OVALE eGo-T

Is the same price, and lets you order online. You would want to start with the kit 2,900 baht and it will give you everything you need and spares. However you don't get the free bottle of juice.

So make sure you order a few bottles of juice to get you started. The blueberry is great  :Smile:  But there are tobacco flavours if thats what your looking for.

icareless online store | OVALE Elips | iMIX | Dekang | E-Cigarette | E-Juice | E-Liquid | OVALE eGo-T

I have ordered online with them and again very good service. I added all my items to the cart, checked out entering my details and address. At the checkout page you will be presented with the stores bank details to transfer to.

I got an email confirming the order, then another confirming they had received payment. Then the next morning an email with the tracking number, next day was at my door. 

I was very impressed

----------


## keekwai

Thanks for that. I'll use them in future ... but for now ... I just noticed a Pattaya distributor on the Ovale site ... so I'll give them a buzz on the phone ... (In my broken Thai) ... seeing as I'll be there Friday afternoon.

 :Smile:

----------


## English Noodles

> Originally Posted by Satonic
> 
> No they are not legal here, Thailand banned them a while back.
> 
> 
> But you can still buy them at many shopping centers and bars


Just like Yaa baa.

----------


## English Noodles

Be careful where you buy them. You don't want counterfeit Chinese stuff that is doing you more harm than the smokes themselves.

----------


## Satonic

> Be careful where you buy them. You don't want counterfeit Chinese stuff that is doing you more harm than the smokes themselves.


Very good point Noodles, If at all possible make sure from who you buy is listed on the official ovale website as a distributor. 

I'd rather pay the extra than pick up some at a market stall that could contain anything.

The Ovale products are sold to the UK and the US, have international websites and meet their standards.

----------


## Satonic

> Thanks for that. I'll use them in future ... but for now ... I just noticed a Pattaya distributor on the Ovale site ... so I'll give them a buzz on the phone ... (In my broken Thai) ... seeing as I'll be there Friday afternoon.


Ok good. Just make sure your aware of what the online prices are before hand so the guy you meet doesn't try and rip you off.

The official ovale website offers a free bottle of juice worth 500 baht, and seeing as the guy in Pattaya is officially working for them he should give this to you too.

----------


## keekwai

Actually ... I just signed up with "icareless" and ordered a kit and 3 different bottles of "juice" to try. ((VG) Tobacco , DK-TAB (Blended) and Blackberry)

Will deposit money tomorrow ... should have it on Monday. I'll make this weekend in Patters my last tobacco filled one ....... maybe.

 :mid:

----------


## Rigger

> Originally Posted by Rigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Satonic
> ...


and steroids 

and pussy

and 

and 

and

----------


## Satonic

> Actually ... I just signed up with "icareless" and ordered a kit and 3 different bottles of "juice" to try. ((VG) Tobacco , DK-TAB (Blended) and Blackberry)
> 
> Will deposit money tomorrow ... should have it on Monday. I'll make this weekend in Patters my last tobacco filled one ....... maybe.


If you ordered the ego-t kit you I think you should be using PG juice, all of the flavours should be available in PG and VG. The VG is pretty thick and can clog up the atomizers. However VG can be diluted with a little water or vodka to thin it out a bit, there is tons of info on line to help you with this.

I have ordered both a PG and VG of the same flavour, and mix it about 70% PG 30%VG. But I have found it didnt make a lot of difference, just PG is fine.

The difference being PG gives more of a throat hit, VG give more vapour. 

I believe EMS delivers on sat and sunday so if you pay tomo there is a chance it will arrive sooner.

----------


## keekwai

> and 
> 
> and 
> 
> and


Vegemite?

Maybe I'll mix some in with the E-Cig juice.

----------


## keekwai

> If you ordered the ego-t kit you I think you should be using PG juice


Bugger. I wish I knew that before. Will the VG stuff still be OK with the ego-t?

----------


## keekwai

One really obvious question. How do you "turn them on"? Is there a switch or button you press while inhaling? Or is there a pressure sensitive switch inside that detects when you suck on it? (If there isn't ... there should be ... note to future E-Cig engineers)

----------


## Satonic

> One really obvious question. How do you "turn them on"? Is there a switch or button you press while inhaling? Or is there a pressure sensitive switch inside that detects when you suck on it? (If there isn't ... there should be ... note to future E-Cig engineers)


The VG i think will work fine, its just a bit think so you can add dilute it a tiny bit. I have read using distilled water or vodka. I _think_ they add about 10% to dilute it.

When you get the kit you will want to buy a syringe. The ego has tanks that you fill with the liquid, so using a syringe you can draw it from the bottle and into the tank easily. It also allows you to measure everything. The tank holds 1ml so you can draw0.9 from the VG juice and add 0.1 water for example. (check this with google as to how and how much to dilute)

Start off by using the PG liquids you have ordered and you will see if there is any difference when you use the VG liquid.

In regards to the power most e-cigs were automatic before. That caused a load of problems with it not detecting the draw, not coming on quick enough or shutting off etc etc so the new generation of e-cigs have a manual button which seems to be much preferred.

Basically as your starting your draw you push down the button, and keep it held down until you have finished your draw. Very quickly it becomes automatic and you wont even realise your doing it. The mouth piece and button are in a position you would normally find your fingers when holding it so not awkward at all.

Remember to draw on it long and slow, quick hard draws wont work. Also draw the vapour into your mouth, then into your lungs will give the best feeling.

It sounds like a whole load to take on board but after 30 mins you will be completly used to it and its really simple once you actually have the thing in your hand.

----------


## Satonic

Also you did select the nicotine strength of the liquids you ordered? There is a option just above the add to cart button.

----------


## keekwai

> Also draw the vapour into your mouth, then into your lungs will give the best feeling.


I was wondering about that statement earlier. That's how I smoke ciggies anyway. I thought everyone did. I just tried drawing on a cig straight into my lungs and choked!




> its really simple once you actually have the thing in your hand.


Just to beat someone else to the punchline .... I discovered that when I was 12!


Re- The strength. One was 18mg and two were 12mg. I want to try both. I smoke L&M Blue which are 12mg (I think!)

----------


## Satonic

12? Wow you developed late  :Smile: 

So it looks like your all sorted then, good luck and let us know how it goes mate.

Cheers

----------


## English Noodles

> Re- The strength. One was 18mg and two were 12mg. I want to try both. I smoke L&M Blue which are 12mg (I think!)


12mg what?

----------


## jizzybloke

^nicotine

----------


## keekwai

> 12mg what?


That's a point.It's not printed on the pack ... but L&M Blues are pretty much the same as Winfield Blues back in Oz ... which were 12mg. But come to think of it ... is it tar or nicotine?

----------


## keekwai

Ah ... here's the answer ...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Winfield_(cigarette))

It's Tar.

I'm not surprised. 12mg's of nicotine would kill you. But then again ... most of it is probably destroyed when you burn it.

So that leaves the question of the e-cig juice. 12mg's of what? Maybe it means it's really only 1mg of nicotine ... and seeing as it's not burned, it has the same effect as a 12mg cigarette.

Just guessing out loud.

EDIT ... No. That makes no sense either. The e-juice has no tar. Let me put it this way. The 12mg "juice" has the same effect as a ciggie with 12mg of tar.

----------


## Satonic

No your right. The LM blue will prob contain around 12mg of nicotine. But thats per pack, not per cig. So each cig contains 0.6mg of nicotine.

So if you order a 12mg juice, thats 12mg per ml not the entire bottle. 

I'm smoking 1ml of juice per day = 12mg

1 ml lasts me a day, equal to 20 lm blue cigs.

It is said that the absorbtion rate of nicotine from cigarettes is higher, so maybe from my 1ml of juice im only actually getting about 9mg, around 15 cigs.

I hope that makes sense  :Confused:

----------


## konini

Just another warning - I know I'm repeating myself but it is important.  Be very, very careful about the liquid you buy from markets or the bloke in the pub.  Ethelyne glycerine is a lot cheaper than propelyne glycerine, but it's a component in antifreeze. The cheaper they can make it, the more profit they make, and that, unfortunately, is the way of the world.  Always buy from an established company or someone you know you'll be able to go back to.  There is some really nasty stuff out there.

Also, I've used vegetable glycerine straight out of the bottle without a problem, although it is better to water it down with DISTILLED water (minerals in bottled water can damage the atomiser) or alcohol - either vodka (which is just pure alcohol and water) or medical grade alcohol (NOT the blue stuff you get from Watsons which is only 70% proof, I have no idea what the other 30% is and again that may damage your atomiser).  I've read that a lot of people can't get along with PG, various different reactions to it so they only use VG.  Be safe and buy a product that isn't going to harm you. 

In Chiang Mai, Char, the Ovale distributor, says he doesn't speak very good English, but he does.  I haven't had a problem.  As the website is in English, I'd expect that all distributors would speak at least a little of it, but I made contact by email first just in case.

Good luck to anyone trying it.  For someone who didn't want to quit, I'm doing a pretty good job of it.  And I had a 'real' one yesterday just to see if I still wanted one - 3 puffs and I put it out.  Yuck.

----------


## keekwai

> DISTILLED water (minerals in bottled water can damage the atomiser) or alcohol - either vodka (which is just pure alcohol and water)


Wouldn't vodka have just as many impurities in it as plain water would have?

Vodka - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> It is composed primarily of water and ethanol with traces of impurities and flavorings.



EDIT: Then again... I suppose the distillation process would leave behind most of the hard minerals that would cause a build up on the atomiser.

----------


## jizzybloke

Bump...........

just wondering how everyone is doing with these?

----------


## Satonic

Hi JB,

I haven't had a cigarette since using this and don't intend to!

I'm honestly quite shocked at myself but I have no desire to open a pack of cigs at all, even when offered 1 in the pub whilst drinking and watching the football (which was the time I thought would be the hardest) I refuse without a 2nd thought.

With the e-cig I worked down through the nicotine strengths 16-11-6-0 within 6 weeks ish. I found doing it that way I didn't notice the withdrawal that much at all. 

I was at 0mg within 4 weeks and took another 2 weeks to stop using it at all.

For the past 2 weeks I have been completely smoke free (e or real) with absolutely no desire or intention to smoke again. 

I would recommend e-cigs highly to anyone that wants to give up, and fails at the cold turkey method like I did.

So I no longer smoke. Mission accomplished.

However I am eating a lot more and have noticed a slight weight gain  :mid: 

How about the other guys that were trying/thinking of trying?

----------


## khmen

^Well done. Couple of my mates got these but I don't think any of them stayed the course, I thought they must be shit so didnt get one. 

May reconsider though...I'll wait to see what the response is here and i'll check around the net to see what the general concensus is.

----------


## Satonic

Just be sure to get a decent kit. Not the 300 baht market stall junk.

Some of the ones I have seen for sale look dangerous!

----------


## larvidchr

Still works for me, no smoking since starting using the ego-t e-cigs, am now on a half and half mix of 6mg and 0 mg.

Only slightly bad thing is that the atomizers don't last all that long and I have had to buy 4 new ones since buying the original set of two, batteries go limp quickly to, when this last lot runs out I am stopping using it.

But considering that it helped me going from 60 a day to zero, then for me at-least it has been well worth it.

 :Smile:

----------


## Carterone

Wish everybody good luck at trying to quit. I consider myself an expert at giving 
up smoking, unfortunately I am also an expert at starting again. The longest I 
went without smoking was 3yrs (started again when my marriage broke up) I had used patches on that occasion and Paul Mckennas (hypnotist) quit smoking CD. The CD did not make giving up any easier, but I do believe it help me not to start up again 3 or 6 months later, like I had on so many previous occasions.
I read Allen Carrs book, and for me this was by far the easiest way to stop. Everybody is different and will respond differently, but if you
have not read it and you want to give up, BUY IT,  and READ IT. 
Best of luck again, which ever method you use.

----------


## Rigger

I used mine (green smoke)for a while then stopped. Now I am out of refills.
The last few months I have been doing 5 weeks at work with out a cig of any sort but weaken once home on the piss.
I find it easy to stop at work for 5 weeks and dont get any cravings. I may try to change what I drink as beer is the main trigger for me, dont feel the need to smoke as much on hard licker   :Smile:

----------


## Satonic

> Still works for me, no smoking since starting using the ego-t e-cigs, am now on a half and half mix of 6mg and 0 mg.
> 
> Only slightly bad thing is that the atomizers don't last all that long and I have had to buy 4 new ones since buying the original set of two, batteries go limp quickly to, when this last lot runs out I am stopping using it.
> 
> But considering that it helped me going from 60 a day to zero, then for me at-least it has been well worth it.


Yep the attys don't last, but you can give them a 2nd life if you wash them out - Remove the wick - Dry burn the crap off the coil. A quick You-tube search will give you a demo.

I only bought 1 replacement atty. Once I learnt how to clean them and bring them back to life I didn't need any more.

I had one battery go limp on me. Ended up buying 1 more.

Thanks for reading guys, and good luck to anyone else doing the same  :Smile:

----------


## billy the kid

late comer to this thread but 
today some folks were talking about it
and most of them had benifits using it.
putting on weight is a down-side as this eventually
will also put pressure on the heart.
one person had a heart attack after 6 weeks
but he's not sure what caused it.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

I see a certain guy with buckets has gone a bit quiet on this thread  :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

> I see a certain guy with buckets has gone a bit quiet on this thread


I have to agree with you there...................Breaking strain of a nun's pubic hair........ :Smile:

----------


## engrin

Is it possible to buy ones that look like cigarettes in Thailand? The Ovale ones are a bit flashy.

----------


## engrin

I just purchased the Ovale Elips and got a free bottle of the texas (Marlboro) juice. 

The Elips set came with 2 of the following
 2 x 350 mAh* Pass-through* manual battery (Black & Silver) 2 x Atomizer (1 Normal and 1 TAWA) 2 x Mouth piece capI only need 1 battery, atomizer, and mouth cap. Does anyone want the other set?

The cost of the set if you buy it online  *฿850,* *฿200*, *฿700

I am willing to sell them all for 1,200 including EMS delivery. Let me know 
*

----------


## keekwai

I think the reason you get two of everything is because one of them will die eventually.

Can I buy the spare wheel in the trunk of your car too?  :Smile:

----------


## engrin

I think the idea of having 2 is so that you can always have a spare one charged  :Smile:

----------


## keekwai

OK ... Keep your fingers crossed. Your single set may last forever. Research on the net has led me to believe otherwise. Especially for the atomisers.

----------


## Bogon

Got my Ovale eGO-C last week and have never looked back.

For this month only they have a special promo for 2,600 baht (normal 3,500).
Ordered it and the dude threw in 20ml of e-juice for free, which retails for 500 baht. 

Linky - OVALE THAILAND - Product

Been on the e-cig for nearly a week now and tried a ciggie on day 2 (smoked the whole thing), then day 4, where I smoked less than half and chucked it.
I tried a lug or 2 off a mates ciggie and could not tell the difference between the difference between the real thing or the e-cig.
I have about 5 cigs and a lighter stashed in a draw and have felt no need to reach for them.

Has anyone got any Thailand suppliers of e-juice that they want to share?
I have got icareless and duracig bookmarked, but for some reason dekang seems to be discontinued.

I would never have went this route if it wasn't for you guys starting new threads and opening the doors of information.
I salute you all.

Please keep this thread rolling, 'cos it may help a few members like me to give up.

The missus is overjoyed BTW. I have smoked for over 20 years continuously and she has seen me puff around 15-20 a day for the past decade (double that number if beer is involved) and can't believe what that little tube of metal has done.

----------


## Cultureshok1

Look I am sure you've all been asked this before, but I have been trying to find a definitive answer for hours and not come up with one.

What is the penalty if caught bringing in an e-cig at the airport?

I am flying in later this month and would like to bring my gear but am extremely nervous about it. Last year I made it through no questions asked, but I was on vacation. As I am coming to Thailand this year to stay, I am just not sure if it is worth the risk. 

I would be flying in with 300 ML of juice, 10 attys, and 10 ego batts. 

Whats the risk, has anyone heard of anyone getting caught?

Should I just ship my gear, and if I do what can happen with that.

At this point I am thinking about just bringing a 60 ml bottle of juice, 2 e-cigs, and than shipping the rest. What are your thoughts on this?

----------


## Aussie Tigger

Two remedies to stop smoking that worked for a young lad I once knew. I admit we were underhanded in doing so though.
Put a horse hair through the cigarette and smoke it.
Inhale as deep as you can on a cigarette and then cough as hard as you can.
Not pleasant for the lad but he felt so sick he stopped. True story btw.

Being a non smoker I guess I am intolerant of others addiction but my control method of two former lady friends was to simply throw their packs of cigarettes out the car window if I found them in their bags.
Their choice then was to get rid of me or the cigarettes.It worked with one of them who became my wife.
Control Freak?? You bet I am, in this regard.

----------


## keekwai

> What is the penalty if caught bringing in an e-cig at the airport?


When you arrive ... pull it out of your pocket and ask them! You'll probably have to explain to them what it is first though.

Seriously ... I wouldn't worry about it. Just stow it with your toiletries in your luggage and forget about it.

In all my arrivals at Bangkok over the last 20 years my luggage has never been checked.

That applies to all the countless border crossings as well.

AS for the amount of the fine ... if there even is one ... I doubt it would huge. Couple of thousand Baht maybe. Anyway ... it's a moot question. Your bags won't be checked.

----------


## Rigger

Have been in and out of Thailand many times carrying e cigs in my hand carry with out a issue.

----------


## DrAndy

> What is the penalty if caught bringing in an e-cig at the airport?


are they on any controlled substances list?  I doubt it

----------


## kingwilly

*Electric cigarette explodes in US man's mouth 				 			*

 							From: 							 	        AP 								February 16, 2012 								9:12AM 




 
  										 												A worker holds a partially  assembled electronic cigarette. The battery-powered products resemble  real cigarettes but produce a fine nicotine mist absorbed quickly and  directly by the lungs. Picture: AP  												 										



* 				 				A FAULTY battery caused an electronic cigarette to explode in a  man's mouth in the US, taking out some of his front teeth, a chunk of  his tongue and severely burning his face, fire officials said. 				 				*

 		 		Tom Holloway, 57, was trying to quit smoking so he was puffing on the device when it blew up, fire officials said. 

Officials  have not officially identified the victim, but a Facebook page under  his name was filled with well-wishers commenting on the injury and  database searches matched his address with his name.

"The best  analogy is like it was trying to hold a bottle rocket in your mouth when  it went off," said Joseph Parker, division chief for the North Bay Fire  Department. 

"The battery flew out of the tube and set the closet on fire."

Mr Parker said fire investigators do not know the brand of cigarette, type of battery or age of the device.

It appears the battery was rechargeable lithium because a recharging station and other batteries were in the room, he said.

Mr  Parker said he has forwarded information about the blaze to the Fire  Marshall's Office to include in any databases on the devices. But Mr  Parker said he has yet to hear of any similar instances.

Fire  Chief Joseph Miller said the victim contacted the department on  Wednesday to thank firefighters and told them he was recovering at a  hospital in Mobile, Alabama.

Thomas Kiklas, co-founder of the  Tobacco Vapor Electronic Cigarette Association, said the industry knows  of no problems with the cigarettes or batteries exploding.

Mr  Kicklas said the cigarettes include a small battery and cartridge. The  battery is designed to generate an electric charge when the device is  inhaled. The charge sets off the vapor in the cigarette tube.

Mr Kiklas cited a federal report that found 2.5 million Americans used electronic cigarettes last year.

"There have been billions and billions of puffs on the cigarettes and we have not heard of this happening before," he said.

Holloway and his family members did not immediately answer The Associated Press' requests for interviews.

----------


## keekwai

... so ... has having half his face blown off stopped him smoking or what?

----------


## DrAndy

seemed to work, although the closet took up smoking

----------


## bobo746

I know a girl in bangkok who sells these kits if anybody is interested.

----------


## keekwai

> I know a girl in bangkok who sells these kits if anybody is interested.


Psssssst.

----------


## bobo746

^^^ pssssst.and they are cheap.

----------


## oleboy

Thanks to the op that started this thread.

As a heavy smoker for over 40 years and i have tried to quit mqny times using patches, Hypnoses, Alan Carr book and cold turkey I have started to look at this e cigarettes thing and I see many of you are having some success with it.

 Its been a long time since this topic started, so anyone in Thailand tell me the best place to buy them and what price I should expect to pay?

Thanks in advance for your help.

----------


## keekwai

> anyone in Thailand tell me the best place to buy them and what price I should expect to pay?


This is the place I use. Simple bank deposit ... delivered in about 3 days.


icareless online store

----------


## nedwalk

not trying to rain on anyones parade...but, everyone i know who has tried these things are back smokeing..good luck mate, fags are evil ferking things, me mates who did give em up all went cold turkey and to this day they still don,t smoke

----------


## jizzybloke

I gave the Allen Carr book to to a poster on here but I doubt he's had time to read it yet!?

----------


## keekwai

^ Not in the miniscule amounts involved. Enough to keep you addicted ... but harm you? Rubbish.

Maybe you're thinking of tar and other carcinogens ... which the e-cigs do not contain.

----------


## jbjorlie

Hello all, I'm in Bangkok for only a few days on business. Unfortunately, I didn't pack enough e-liquid for my trip & I'm having a heck of a time locating some around here. I know there is some funny stuff going on with tobacco laws here but I just really need some liquid before I fall off the e-cig wagon. Been analog free for over 9 months and don't want to go back there. However, I've got about 0.5mL left and that's not gonna last long.

Anybody willing to help me out? I need an address or phone number where I can buy some juice. I'm stating at the Anantara Bangkok Riverside which is right off the river (Sukhunvit area I think). If you can help me get somewhere to buy the stuff I would greatly appreciate it! You can msg me, call my room +66-0-2476-0022 rm# 666 (ha!), or my cell +1.918.630.6929. Thanks fellas, I'e looked through this thread and some others and cannot find an actual location where I can buy some.  :France:

----------


## keekwai

> I'e looked through this thread


So did I ... On page one.

https://teakdoor.com/1820950-post11.html

OVALE THAILAND - Where to buy

----------


## donlep

hey guys
 i can see its been some months since there where any posts in this thread
i am looking for a current seller of E cig and nicotine liquid in the Chiang Mai area
i looked at the ovale website, but could only find distributers in Bangkok
oh and is it still ilegal in Thailand?

----------


## donlep

ok NM i guess i was blind before, clicked the first link and found one in chiang mai...
but are they still against the law and has anyone bought them by mail recently with no issues?
also if i buy the 3500 bath kit from ovale, where is the best place to get cheap liquid?

----------


## astasinim

Ive been on the ego-c for almost a year now. I use the vivi nova cartomiser or ce5 rebuildable, and make my own juices. I occasionally have the odd ciggie, but I dont have the cravings anywhere near like I did when giving up cold turkey.

----------


## astasinim

> hey guys
> 
> oh and is it still ilegal in Thailand?


I believe its illegal to sell them, yes.

----------


## Satonic

E-liquid - cheapest place here. Oyo e-liquid She is very reliable and trustworthy. Get a Thai person to call her if you can't speak Thai.

----------


## Satonic

Illegal - yes. Problems buying online - no chance.

I have been drinking with cops before when I was using it and they had no idea what it was, they were all just interested and wanted to try.

----------


## klong toey

I sat next to a Brit on the flight from the U.K he was puffing away inflight on one.

----------


## keekwai

> WARNING I've read that there are people using Ethylene Glycerine in place of Propelyne Glycerine because it's cheaper. This is BAD stuff. It's one of the key ingredients in anti-freeze..


Anyone know where to get Propelyne Glycerine in Thailand? I want to try making my own juice.

I don't want any nictotine though.

----------


## Satonic

^ Here you go keekwai 

60ml - 90baht

Link

----------


## keekwai

Thanks. I just want pure 100% PG ... no flavours or nictotine. I'm going to try some large drug stores. They use it as a skin moisturiser too ... so maybe they'll have it. Western drugstores do.

Like this ...



I have the Thai spelling in my phone ... โพรพีลีน กลีเซอรีน ... so I'll see what happens.


I just want to try a little experiment.

----------


## Satonic

I thought this was just pure PG? -



VG และ PG 100%   Food Grade
ขนาดบรรจุ 60 ซีซี  
ราคา ขวดละ 90 บาท

----------


## keekwai

Yeah ... But maybe I can get it easier and cheaper from a drug store.

----------


## Satonic

Yeah I found one before, it was a huge Thai shop / website selling all sorts of things drug store related and to make perfumes / soaps etc - twas a 1 or 2 litre bottle and was cheap as chips. Also had menthol crystals for next to nothing. 

I'm trying to find it for you now...

----------


## Satonic

Got it - Link

----------


## keekwai

Thanks. I see they have a couple of Bangkok branches. Do you know if they do walk in sales? Or did you order online? I could email them ... but you what the result of that would be! Nothing.

----------


## Satonic

I couldn't tell you to be honest mate, I think the missus told me that it was a shop that we could visit. She is at work at the mo so I can't ask her but they have phone numbers listed next to each address. Maybe easiest just to get a Thai speaker to give them a quick call.

Also found this place - Link and they sell it for 35b - 100ml, 118b - 1l or 1,974 b - 20l

----------


## keekwai

Well that place has office hours listed and a map... so I guess walk ins are OK ... Thanks!

----------


## donlep

got my Ecig kit and love it
i have a few more questions
anyone have the thai name for VG?
VG is vegetable glycerin right?
my wife is a nurse, so i expect to be able to get PG and VG easy enough, through the hospital farmacist.
but how do i get hold of the unflavoured liquid nicotin in thailand?
and where do i buy the flavours?

----------


## astasinim

Loads of liquid vendors on the net that ship worldwide. Also, theres a few vaping forums that have discount codes for various suppliers.

UK Vapers

----------


## bobo746

Know someone in  bangkok who sells Joyetech E-CIG KITS

----------


## keekwai

Don't know about BKK but I saw some in one of those market stall complexes in Second Rd Pattaya three weeks ago. The ones past the Pattaya Klang Rd intersection on the right hand side. Sorry, but I can't tell you exactly which stall/shop ... just remember checking them out while I was looking for something else.

They WERE Joyetech E-CIG KITS ... as I've read about them and they caught my interest.

----------


## astasinim

I use the ego-T with a vivi nova tank and they're superb.

----------


## weru2

I know this is an old thread but I am desperate to stop smoking. Really, I don't want these blasted things to be the end of me.
I need to know if the e-cigarettes give that same type of buzz that the first cigarette in the morning gives or a cigarette after dinner, for example. I think I am addicted to the buzz more than anything which could be from one or more of the the thousands of chemicals that are released when tobacco is ignited into smoke not the nicotine.
I know where to buy e-cigarettes at MBK if they are going to do the trick but I've spent so much money trying to quit and want to know before I spend more. Thanks in advance!

----------


## Necron99

The buzz comes from the nicotine which the ecigs deliver, but it is not the same as a real cig. It may be the lack of some mystery chemical your preferred brand slips in, most likely imho its the lack of the CO effect.
Still, worth trying if you want to quit.
The best way to imagine it is the effect of patches or gum with the added benefit of the familiar physical feelings of smoking, handling, inhaling etc.

----------


## Necron99

^ & certainly preferable to smoking tar laden thai cigs.

----------


## weru2

> ^ & certainly preferable to smoking tar laden thai cigs.


Thanks for the quick reply. Yeah, good point about the tar on top of everything else. I went to MBK and all I saw were the same as those cheap ones they sell at the stalls along lower Sukhumvit. 
In the meantime, I found this website: thaiecig.blogspot.com
I gave them a call. The lady I spoke to doesn't speak English though, for anyone who may want to call. I'll be going to their office as soon as I have time.
I also found this website: ecigthailand.com
Obviously, someone would need the old lady to help but it seems there is a ton of info there just from doing a quick webpage translation.
Lastly, I've learned about this video called "Allen Carr - Easyway to Stop Smoking". It gets RAVE reviews on thepiratebay. So, I'm hopeful my days of smoking are very numbered.

----------


## aging one

Go here

http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/ e cigarette forum based here in Thailand.

----------


## keekwai

They didn't work for me. Tried for 2 months and went back to ciggies. I realised I was a drug addict and I'd just changed the delivery method. 

Cold turkey. The only way to go IMO.

I discovered this great little app...
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...dejaloYa&hl=en

According to it so far I've saved 8,464 Baht since stopping on August 17 2013 (51 days, 7 hours and 31 minutes since my last ciggie.)

It has a widgit so I'm reminded of all the baht I'm saving everytime I look at my phone.

So far ... so good. I think this is the final attempt.

----------

